
Inkscape 1.0 Release Candidate - Vinnl
https://inkscape.org/release/inkscape-1.0rc1/
======
dsalzman
Native MacOSX Support!! "Inkscape is now a first-rate native macOS
application, and no longer requires XQuartz to operate. The minimum required
operating system version is OS X El Capitan 10.11.

It has a standard Mac-style menu bar (rather than a menu bar within the
window). Keyboard shortcuts now use the command (⌘) key rather than the
control key. Retina display screen resolution is now supported. The build is
now cleanly 64-bit, a prerequisite for macOS Catalina 10.15 and beyond. It
comes bundled with Python 3 to power Inkscape extensions. "

~~~
dchest
Unfortunately, this native version is quite laggy compared to the previous
XQuartz releases. I wonder how it compares with a Linux version in a VM; my
previous experience suggests it may work better.

~~~
joeberon
Yeah same issue here, much worse performance than the XQuartz releases.
Dragging objects, especially arrows, is extremely laggy and awful. I've moved
to Affinity Designer for now, which is better in almost every way except that
unfortunately it is not easy at all to add LaTeX equations. Also the UI looks
somehow feels less native macOS-like than the XQuartz versions, they're still
not even using NSOpenPanel which is a huge pet peeve for me

~~~
Vinnl
Apparently they're aware of it:
[https://mastodon.art/@inkscape/103993588384088165](https://mastodon.art/@inkscape/103993588384088165)

> Yes. This is related to GTK and is holding the macOS release back while
> Win/Linux graduate from beta. If you want to connect with the developers
> they can be found at:
> [https://chat.inkscape.org/channel/team](https://chat.inkscape.org/channel/team)

So if you want to help resolve it, perhaps check there :)

------
theK
I'm really struggling with the multiple comments saying that inkscape has
buggy UI or bad UX.

I used inkscape extensively about 5-6 years ago and had a really good
experience. A couple of months ago I used the up to date version for some ad
hoc work (designing a logo) to the same effect.

I think this is a great milestone for a great app. Thumbs up to the people
making this possible!

~~~
mrspeaker
Despite being amazing applications, Gimp and Inkscape receive these complaints
a lot - and so did Blender until recently.

I think one category of complaints leveled against the UI/UX is these projects
is that they are "fine". They are good enough to get real work done. And if
you're fine with fine, then the objections seem needlessly nit-picky... and
they are!

But these apps are for creative projects - you open them up to do creative
work. It's certainly possible to do creative work in a "fine" environment, but
it's a lot more enjoyable in an environment that sparks joy (tm).

The Blender transformation has been incredible: it went from "fine" to "sparks
joy" despite the fact it's a massively complex behemoth. Sometimes I open
Blender just because it makes me happy to see the UI. Open it up, extrude and
scale a cube a bit, and close it. Ahh.

For me Aesprite (pixel editor), Ableton Live (music workstation), and Pico-8
(game maker) have the same feeling. It's just fun to work with the tool for
_anything_... and double-y fun when you're working on something fun: it
compounds the enjoyment.

When I first used Sketch when I was on Mac I had that feeling too. Going back
to Inkscape after that was "fine". I really like Inkscape. It's my go-to
vector editor, does everything I need, and I'm very grateful it exists. But
I'd never open it up just to feel happy. I'd love to see it magically do a
Blender.

~~~
Frost1x
>The Blender transformation has been incredible: it went from "fine" to
"sparks joy" despite the fact it's a massively complex behemoth. Sometimes I
open Blender just because it makes me happy to see the UI! Open it up, extrude
and scale a cube a bit and close it. Ahh.

I usually reference Blender circa early 2000s as one of the worst UIs not
intentionally designed to be bad I've encountered. I'd say it had steps more
like "gah", "bleh", "usable", "ok", "fine." I haven't used it in awhile but I
imagine its light-years ahead of what I recall.

GIMP as long as I can remember has been "ok." It lacked streamlined features
available in Photoshop and most complaints for the UI were basically centered
around "why isn't this Photoshop."

Unless there are significant workload improvements, no one likes to learn a
new UI when ultimately they just want to get their current work done. Software
is a tool for most people and UI designers should always keep that in mind
before making drastic changes/"improvements."

~~~
wlesieutre
If you're interested, the 2.80 release notes show the recentish UI redesign.
Current version is 2.82 which looks much the same.
[https://www.blender.org/download/releases/2-80/](https://www.blender.org/download/releases/2-80/)

The first shot compares it to 2.79, which is descended from the 2.50 redesign
in 2009.

I just fired it up for the first time in a while (got a 3D printer!) and have
had to relearn a bit, but I'm a fan overall.

Not shown in those screenshots, it now defaults to left-click selection!
Significant muscle memory to retrain for that, but it's nice to have it match
every other piece of software I've ever used.

------
crazygringo
Congrats!

Can anyone explain what led them to choose this release as 1.0, as opposed to
any of the others from the past decade and a half?

Just curious if they always had a goal of meeting a certain featureset, level
of reliability, cross-platform quality, etc., and now they did.

Or if it's pretty arbitrary, or something else.

Since there's no explanation on the page, and I can't find anything recent in
their News section.

~~~
zamadatix
Move to Python3 and some breaking changes in the extension API along with
other big changes like theming, proper high DPI support, 64 bit & native app
on mac. Then the usual glut of use case feature improvements to boot.

------
Endlessly
Initial release was 16 years ago, long time coming.

What is Inkscape? “Inkscape is a free and open-source vector graphics editor.
This software can be used to create or edit vector graphics such as
illustrations, diagrams, line arts, charts, logos, icons and complex
paintings. Inkscape's primary vector graphics format is Scalable Vector
Graphics (SVG); however, many other formats can be imported and exported.”

SOURCE:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkscape](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkscape)

Adobe Illustrator, is Inkscape’s main non-open-source pay-to-use competition
and is 33 years old:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Illustrator](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Illustrator)

——————

Use both, they’re both great products depending on your needs.

~~~
dmos62
Elaborate on differences? When do you use which?

~~~
Endlessly
Adobe is much easier to learn & use and works well with Adobe’s other 30-50
products depending on what is being done. Professionals tend to use it, so if
you need to work with others, likely the best choice.

Inkscape is free, open-source, and not cloud based — and is less user
friendly, has a much higher learning curve. GIMP, which is comparable to
Photoshop, works okay with Inkscape, but is not comparable to the ways Adobe’s
products work together.

Personally, I enjoy using Inkscape because I value the freedom it provides.
Including knowing that if I create an digital asset with it and backup the
build used it create it (OS, Inkscape, etc) - very likely I’ll be able to edit
the file as it was when I created it; same is not likely true for Adobe
products, especially over long time periods.

Highly recommend if you’re using either that you also understand the SVG file
format and stick to it as much as possible.

If you have any additional more specific questions, happy to try and answer
them. Love vector based graphics.

~~~
billfruit
Why wouldn't Inkscape work with other tools/people as well, it uses SVG after
all.

~~~
Endlessly
SVG is a specification, how it’s rendered and what’s supported vary from
application to application, version to version, etc. Personally, seen some
very nasty bugs related to moving from one rendering engine to another. If
you’re working with professionals, I assure you few if any would want the
additional over head of a teammate using another tool.

Beyond that, as I mentioned, GIMP is not comparable to Photoshop. If you’re
going to be using Photoshop with vector based digital assets, not aware of any
reasonable justification not to use Adobe’s vector application over Inkscape.

Beyond that, Adobe’s asset management and workflow management applications
don’t compare to anything that’s available to anything that’s available within
Inkscape.

If you’re aware of any counter claims, would welcome any more specific
thoughts you have on topic.

------
chrismorgan
I found the 1.0 beta unusable on Windows and filed
[https://gitlab.com/inkscape/inbox/issues/879](https://gitlab.com/inkscape/inbox/issues/879),
which seems to have been completely ignored.

I find the 1.0 release candidate also completely unusable, and have filed
[https://gitlab.com/inkscape/inbox/issues/2307](https://gitlab.com/inkscape/inbox/issues/2307).
It looks like just now it might finally be getting some attention. (I _did_
deliberately express my opinions much more strongly than the first time.)

But until multiple critical issues are fixed, I _can’t_ use this, and must
stay on the 0.92 series.

~~~
Symbiote
> I think dropping all this feedback in one place is probably better for
> triage than me opening lots of individual bugs

You presumably know better than this. The standard, decades-old advice for
submitting issues and bug reports is the opposite -- one problem per issue
submission, so discussion and triaging individual issues is possible.

With most community-supported open source projects, casual drive-by braindumps
are likely to be ignored. Reduce the friction to the developer as much as
possible.

~~~
chrismorgan
There comes a point when _so much_ is broken or in need of changes, especially
when most of it’s essentially in one _area_ (in this case, the win32 GTK theme
it’s using) that that traditional wisdom (which I normally follow) ceases to
be true. I know that were I developing on such a thing I would genuinely
prefer one big report _to begin with_ than a large number of tiny bug reports.
I might or might not then split it up, depending on how much effort things
would be. In this case, I think that _most_ of the issues could be fixed (or
mitigated) by one person modifying the theme stylesheet, fairly quickly. Then
there are some things that I simply don’t know whether they’re the same
underlying thing or not, and splitting them out if they’re the same root cause
is a nuisance when you’re a developer—you just end up needing to coalesce them
again.

~~~
Quanttek
Considering that the small group of developers are all volunteers, I think you
owe it to them to write your bug report in a way that is actually usable by
them. One way would be creating one bigger issue with your suspected root
cause (the win32 GTK theme) and a long, enumerated list of the specific
issues, their reproduction, etc. (including screenshots). Ideally, each item
on the list links to a new issue that follows the standard model for bug
reports. Reacting as strongly as you did in the issue thread will definitely
not get anything fixed.

Please consider the human and, here, the limited resources of the developers.

------
kstenerud
The problem with Inkscape, as well as other open source gui apps, is that
there's nobody to lead a holistic UX QA process, and so they're full of enough
bugs, edge cases, and general UX fail, that it's a chore to use the app, and
you're constantly worried that you'll hit something big enough that you can't
complete your work. I've had this happen often enough with libreoffice that
I've stopped using it.

~~~
cptskippy
I really hate this statement. You're asserting that because the project
doesn't have somebody in a dedicated role they have bugs, unspecified issues,
and subjective "problems". Not only is it a logical fallacy, it asserts
nebulous "faults" that can't be addressed because they're so ill defined.

None of what you're asserting is true of Inkscape. I've been using it for 10
years and while the UI/UX isn't familiar, there's nothing wrong with it. It
isn't chock full of bugs or "edge case" (whatever the hell that means) and
like all UI/UX it has rough edges AND that's no different from any other
sufficiently complex Application.

Does it follow Adobe's UI/UX paradigm? No. Is that bad? No. If you started out
using an Adobe competitor in the 90s then you might be familiar with
alternatives, that's where I started and I can't stand the UI/UX in Adobe
products to this day.

~~~
andai
It feels like it wasn't designed, but _grew._

~~~
cptskippy
That's the nature of most mature sufficiently complex software. They don't
start out as a set of user requirements cleanly laid out that are developed in
a straight shot waterfall process.

Instead they grow organically over time and are a reflection not just how
things are implemented but also of when they were implemented.

~~~
taywrobel
The difference is it with software that has product management, it can grow
and shrink. Features can be dropped, deprecated, or re-worked into a more
appropriate presentation. With OSS it seems like everything is additive, since
you have no idea what users are using what features.

The blender 2.50 release was awful for me, since it broke so many of my
workflows, but the UI absolutely needed a revamp, and I have incredible
respect for the team throwing so much away to make something better.

I wish more open source software would delete more things in order to provide
a better or more thought out user experience.

I’ll also note that telling users that their sub-par user experience doesn’t
mean that the application has bad UX is foolish. That’s what user experience
is. And it’s not a unique position; look at the comments here. The number one
complaint is UX. These people ARE the users. I can’t imagine more direct
feedback than that.

------
solarkraft
There are some awesome things in here (taken from
[https://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Release_notes/1.0](https://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Release_notes/1.0),
thanks Vinnl), here are my highlights:

\- HiDPI support

\- Touch pad and touch screen pinch to zoom (YES!!!)

\- The canvas can be rotated and flipped (probably great for hand drawing,
would be way more useful if possible by touch)

\- GTK 3

\- Pressure sensitive pencil

\- Interactivity for UI mockups

\- Autosave is on by default

\- Plotter extension automatically converts things to paths

\- Unified raster tracing

\- Better Mac OS integration

While the UI has apparently been polished a whole bunch, I think most of my
other comment moaning about it still applies - and that's really sad,
especially when you want to market this as a mile stone release everyone
should try. You'll still end up turning off a lot of people, I'm afraid.

~~~
hutzlibu
"Pressure sensitive pencil"

I assume this was only missing in the MacOS version, because I used a wacom
tablet with inkscape already 10 years ago.

~~~
tommyage
Pressure sensitivity was only working on the caligraphy tool, not on the
pencil! This is an huge improvement - The rendering of the pencil tool is way
faster for me and i suppose pencil lines are plain paths with an strokeWith,
so the resulting svg would have way less complextion on the path data, i
guess. Not checked yet. :- )

~~~
hutzlibu
Oh, that is good news!

------
Vinnl
Release notes are being drafted here:
[https://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Release_notes/1.0](https://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Release_notes/1.0)

~~~
JorgeGT
> Inkscape now supports HiDPI (high resolution) screens natively. :D

~~~
app4soft
.. and now mostly unusable on 1280x800 screens.

------
tomcooks
Inkscape helped me bring several projects to life, thank you to all devs. The
last boardgame I released was completely designed with the previous version of
Inkscape

------
rndgermandude
>Windows Smartscreen blocked...

Thanks Microsoft... At least you can override this. Would be helpful tho if
you actually "smartly" "screened" stuff instead of resorting to the "this file
is new/unknown and thus potentially dangerous" metric.

~~~
solarkraft
It detected the virus called "Open Source".

------
fareesh
We used Inkscape for a print asset in 2010. At the time it really struggled
with:

a) Lots of layers, large resolution b) Rendering accurate printable colors
after calibration

After many long nights we gave up and redid it in Illustrator. Inkscape is a
fantastic product though, so it was extremely disappointing.

Does anyone know if these features have improved since?

~~~
protonfish
I recently had a major struggle with it's inability to export to CMYK. I
eventually found a way to get my graphics into CMYK by exporting to PDF plus
an assortment or ad-hoc scripts for conversion. That seems like a real deal-
breaker for most professional print applications. I still love Inkscape
though.

~~~
grawprog
Inability to export to CMYK seems like a huge drawback for the printing
industry. RGB colours cannot be represented correctly in print. Being able to
work in and export to CMYK is pretty much necessary for any kind of
professional printing work.

------
UglyToad
Congratulations to the team on the release.

I was reflecting on the Open Source UI debate recently because I was helping a
family member do some document layout stuff in Scribus. Certainly these tools
can have a daunting UI but the existence of these free alternatives (Blender,
GIMP, Scribus, Inkscape, etc) is so important, especially as the existing
tools in these ecosystems move towards an even more unaffordable subscription
pricing model.

The ability for people without access to either pirated copies or student
subscriptions to start playing around with, for example, Blender as a way to
get started in 3D modelling, is a huge benefit to the world.

And it was ultimately easier to do what we needed in Scribus than in Word so I
think there's an extent to which we have Stockholm syndrome for existing UI.

------
suyjuris
This is quite exciting! I have started using Inkscape to draw diagrams for use
with LaTeX a few years ago and I like it a lot. (There is an option to export
PDF+LaTeX with allows you inline code.) For more precise stuff which requires
programmatic handling (e.g. algorithm visualisations) I can just write out an
initial SVG and edit that by hand afterwards. Maybe now is a good time to look
into some customisation options, it seems there are lots of them with the 1.0
update.

------
dang
This release was discussed 6 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21001969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21001969).

For discussion purposes, moving from Beta to RC doesn't make a new topic, i.e.
the discussion tends to be substantially the same.

Edit: Even when a project goes from one version to another, there's rarely
anything new in the thread about the new version, because the comments are
nearly always about the project in general [1]. For example, in the present
case, you'll find a few comments about XQuartz being removed (something which
sounds like a major new development), but the vast majority are just about
Inkscape in general. There's nothing wrong with that, but we need to limit the
number of times it happens, or HN's front page would mostly be discussing the
same projects over and over. Obviously there are exceptions in unusual cases,
but when it's the same project, with the same version, going through two
different statuses (like Beta to RC or actual release), you will be hard
pressed to find the slightest difference in the threads.

That makes this post a duplicate by HN's rule (see [2]). I won't bury this
one, but when this comes up again in a few weeks, let's not have a third
thread.

Nothing against this project, of course. It's just that front page space is
the scarcest resource HN has [3].

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22project%20in%20general%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

[3]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20scarce&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
app4soft
You linked discussion of _`v1.0-beta1`_ , but actual discussion is about
_`v1.0-rc1`_.

~~~
dang
That's the point. For the purposes of HN threads, there's no difference.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22445850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22445850)

~~~
aliswe
Sigh! This kinda micromanaging herds doesn't work, you are wasting your time
:(

~~~
dang
I'd be curious to hear on what basis you say that, because I've been doing
this a long time and am fairly sure that's not true. I wish you were right,
actually, because it would be a lot less work. But herd dynamics alone don't
produce anything like HN's front page. HN is actively curated and always has
been. The site is a set of feedback loops between the elements of its system:
community, software, and moderation.

If upvotes alone were deciding everything, the front page would consist of the
few hottest topics repeated over and over, plus the indignation and sensation
du jour.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22upvotes%20alone%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

The reason why unregulated hivemind behavior composes to a dumb and unstable
outcome is not that the people contributing are dumb. It's that they're only
using a small part of their attention. If everyone here would deeply reflect
before taking any action (upvoting, flagging, posting, etc.) about whether it
would contribute to making the site more interesting in the long run, we'd get
different results. But people don't put that level of attention into what
they're doing here, nor should they—it's a lot of work, and everyone has more
important things to worry about. What that means, though, is that the hivemind
is mostly acting reflexively rather than reflectively
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20reflective%20reflex&sort=byDate&type=comment)),
which is bad for a site like this.

The solution is to have a small number of users (i.e. the mods) specialize in
worrying about that, i.e. put sustained reflective attention into the site as
a whole and actively regulate it. Then you get complex feedback loops between
the big system (the community: large population, sporadic attention) and the
little system (the mods: tiny population, focused attention), which makes the
site more unpredictable and interesting. Edit: software is also a critical
part of this.

~~~
aliswe
To have paid staff manually micro-regulating like this isn't what I call a
solution. You're simply prodding the herd with a stick, and your message is
virtually drowning amongst the other ones.

You cannot be imperative, top-down to a community and expect that to work.

"For discussion purposes, moving from Beta to RC doesn't make a new topic"
<\-- kinda trying to convince

"For the purposes of HN threads, there's no difference" <\-- almost resorting
to authority

That tone and kind of discourse is ... unfortunate.

It's similar to the Wikipedia principle, don't say something is amazing,
explain WHY it's amazing. Then you will perhaps convince 10s or 100s of people
that will not enforce your rules but perhaps convince other members of the
same. I just hope your rule is right :)

In other words, a community cannot be sustained by being regulated by
privileged people, poking them here and there. A community needs to regulate
itself and their individuals need to grow themselves.

By the way, such a (humble) message would be worthy of being colored in a
distinct way to give it more priority.

But given the abysmal lack of development (and also the current state of
features, ew) on the HN site, I doubt that such a feature would ever emerge.
In fact, the only thing that makes HN worth visiting is its users. The website
itself is horrific.

------
jquast
I've been learning to use this just recently, as part of considering
purchasing this pen plotter from the Evil Mad Scientist,
[https://shop.evilmadscientist.com/productsmenu/846](https://shop.evilmadscientist.com/productsmenu/846)

I had no idea it is also actively maintained and reaching stable, I hope
vector graphics make a big comeback in many more construction-art kind of ways
than just mobile apps or webverts.

------
gnyman
PSA, you can use Inkscape to edit text in (some) PDF's.

Just note (as it says when you import it) to use the internal importer as
otherwise you won't have editable text.

Saved me a bunch of work already.

[https://twitter.com/gnyman/status/1243103422313836544](https://twitter.com/gnyman/status/1243103422313836544)

------
tony
Downloads:
[https://inkscape.org/release/1.0rc1/platforms/](https://inkscape.org/release/1.0rc1/platforms/)

On Linux, it was easy to test:

Grab it via
[https://inkscape.org/gallery/item/18047/Inkscape-09960d6-x86...](https://inkscape.org/gallery/item/18047/Inkscape-09960d6-x86_64.AppImage).

    
    
        wget https://inkscape.org/gallery/item/18047/Inkscape-09960d6-x86_64.AppImage
    
        chmod +x Inkscape-09960d6-x86_64.AppImage
    
        ./Inkscape-09960d6-x86_64.AppImage
    

They finally updated the UX. Though the only thing I notice is my theme sticks
better (could be a matter having gtkrc set locally)

Anything related to inkscape and gimp being powered up and having the
functionality of Illustrator and Photoshop (without the bloat and background
services) is very openly welcomed.

The stuff that I use something like inkspace for (Pen tool, SVGs) and
Photoshop (very very basic photo editing, resizing, exporting) doesn't need a
huge hulking application.

That's not to mention:

\- Blender for 3D: [https://www.blender.org/](https://www.blender.org/)

\- Inkscape, Gimp, and Blender, are all scriptable in two ways (headless) and
extensions in-app (headless, in app):

Inkspace:
[https://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Using_the_Command_L...](https://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Using_the_Command_Line),
[https://inkscape.org/develop/extensions/](https://inkscape.org/develop/extensions/),

Gimp:
[https://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/](https://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/),
[https://wiki.gimp.org/wiki/Extensions](https://wiki.gimp.org/wiki/Extensions)

Blender:
[https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/dev/advanced/command_line...](https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/dev/advanced/command_line/render.html),
[https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/dev/advanced/scripting/in...](https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/dev/advanced/scripting/index.html)

What drives the development of these apps? I'd guess Adobe making the
applications heavier/bulkier over years, and pushing a cloud model where an
app tries to become a bigger part of daily life than 9/10 people want it to
be.

My guess is most Illustrator users like the app, but don't want a daemon
running in the tray 24-7. And why invest in saving files in Adobe when there's
solutions that work for all files, (and it may require a local network
filesystems for sizes that big, cloud won't be practical)

~~~
mattl
The UX or the UI?

~~~
tony
The UI toolkit (and for me, the theme, but possibly that's just due to gtkrc
settings)

I can't go back to edit at this point.

------
blitmap
I am an incredibly huge fan of Inkscape and the monumental efforts put forth
by the developers of this amazing piece of software. I cannot do half of the
things I've done in Inkscape that I've tried to do in Visio.

------
solarkraft
Are the tons of glitches and incoherent UI fixed? I recently tried Inkscape
again (on arch, so I assume a relatively recent version) and it was still
pretty bad (although better than a few years ago) :s

Snapping is a nightmare. Layers are kind of hard to work with. Elements don't
keep their ratio by default. The way the canvas border works by default makes
no sense. The UI is just not sensibly arranged in many places.

Since they talk about crashes I hope at least the spontantous crashes while
copy/pasting are gone now. A nice bonus would be touchpad zooming (at least
moving around now works smoothly).

It's still the best FOSS vector editor out there, but 1.0 is a big release. I
hope it now has the polish it deserves.

~~~
foobarbecue
Inkscape snapping had always worked well for me. I love the fine-grained
control available on the snapping panel. I do find the layering / grouping
controls confusing.

------
thayne
> The user interface has been changed to utilise a more recent version of GTK+
> (GTK+ 3)

with GTK 4 just around the corner

------
jordache
Even with elimination of XQuartz, there is still little rationale to use
Inkscape, if you are actually trying to be productive towards a result.

Just pick up Affinity Designer.. One time purchase... awesome UX, on par with
Illustrator. For simpler, quicker result, Keynote has awesome diagram tools.

~~~
doctormon
Except if you use Linux are care about freedom :-P

~~~
jordache
ahaha "muh freedom!"

------
gramakri
Great news. Our company's logo was entirely designed in inkscape

------
phponpcp
Performance on complex vector graphics is abysmal with Inkscape :(

------
ape4
Important milestone for important application.

